# my cage set up and ideas...



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

HEllo Guys.....i know we guys love pictures...for our pigeon biz members..i share my cage set up of my chiense owl pigeons with you... i hope you will enjoy this...

i would love to hear your comments and reviews about this...thank you...


1st photo- My Total Cage Set Up..
2nd photo- MY Feeding Set Up..
3rd photo- My Nest Box Set up..


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she looks like a wonderfully pamperd pigeon. good job.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Sweet looking birds!*


----------



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

oh...thanks for ur opinion...i will do that..it really is a good idea...


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks like a breeding cage. It's tall enough where you could install another nestbox on top of the first one or on the opposite side higher up. This way the parents can sit on the next set of eggs without being crowded by the first round of young. You could also install perches higher up on the back wall. Keep in mind to place them in such a way that their droppings won't land in food,grit,and water. The door is rather small making it hard to catch a bird if you needed to remove it. Cleaning would also be hard. In that case perches higher up may not be a good idea for this design. Good luck-Nick.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

brentjohnf said:


>


Would defenitely do that, Also as mentioned maybe a larger door for ease of access and cleaning.


----------



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

yup..thanks for ur opinion....i would definetly do the aabove mentioned....nut i think the extension of door will not be possible because its fixed tightly in place or i should remove the whole door and start over...which is very hard....but again thanks for ur opinion...


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Vivi paul said:


> yup..thanks for ur opinion....i would definetly do the aabove mentioned....nut i think the extension of door will not be possible because its fixed tightly in place or i should remove the whole door and start over...which is very hard....but again thanks for ur opinion...


Hey, It's up to you, You know if you can access the cage easily for catching, cleaning and checking eggs etc. Its an awesome breeding cage as it is, with the cardboard to make the door safe then really the rest is up to you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Actually...if you could turn the cage on the side, that would be much better for your pigeons.There's a who;e lot of room in the cage that's not being utilized and could make a big difference to your pigeon's quality of life.
Unlike parrot types, pigeons like wide, rather than tall. On the side you could put a shelf across each end and they would love to roost on that. You could put their food underneath the shelf and that would keep it from getting soiled. The nest box could be placed under the other shelf.
It would give them much more room and they could actually flap their wings some.
I agree that a *much* larger door would be helpful of cleaning.


----------



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh really thanks FOR you view charis...but you have mistaken the cage dimensions..its not a tall cage...its a square one my friend...so it would Be the same...but thanks FOR your effort to give me the ideas


----------

